# W921v Problem !!



## EddyEdik (30. August 2013)

Hallo,
seit heute Habe ich meinen Speedport w921v von der Telekom mit einem IP-Basierenden Anschluss.

Vorher hatte ich einen standart analogen Anschluss von der Telekom mit einer FritzBox 3390.
Vorher klappe alles Wunderbar (klar war ja auch kein Kriechport)

So Internet,Telefon funktioniert super, solange man nicht über Wlan reingeht.

Die Kiste macht mit Wlan so dermaßen "faxen" das ich sie hätte in den Boden stampfen können.
Man Verbindet sich ganz normal (5ghz und 2,4 ausprobiert) es funktioniert so lange bis man das Gerät kurz in Sleep schickt also den Bildschirm sperrt.
Wenn man das Gerät (Galaxy Note 2, Macbook Pro,Galaxy S2, iPhone 5, iPad) entsperrt funktioniert Wlan nichtmehr.
Das Symbol oben ist zwar noch da er sagt auch: Verbunden aber es funktioniert nicht d.h. Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden....

Über Lan funktioniert es wie gesagt !!noch!! gut.

Ich Frage mich was Telekom da für ein Hardwareschrott verkauft. (Kann auch Firmeware sein, ist aber seit Anno Domini keine neue in Sicht).

Meine Frage:
Soll ich die schei** Dreckskiste zurück schicken und mir eine Fritzbox 7390 holen oder kann man das irgendwie anders lösen ?

Entschuldigung das ich so ausfallend werder aber ich habe langsam die Faxen dicke.
Man hat nur Probleme mit den Gammelports.

MfG
und Vielen Dank


----------



## heldarious (30. August 2013)

Versuch mal eine etwas ältere Firmware draufzuspielen. Vielleicht gab es ein Update welches den Fehler verursacht.


----------



## EddyEdik (30. August 2013)

Danke 
Habe es jetzt ganz einfach übergangsweise gelöst.
Meine Fritzbox als WAN Router mit LAN 1 angeschlossen.
Die macht jetzt nach wie vor WLAN und der Schneckenport ist jetzt nurnoch ne Telefonanlage.
Für mehr ist der ja auch net zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (31. August 2013)

Wäre mir echt neu wenn bei den Speedport Modellen jemals je alles funktionieren würde. Bei meinem ehemaligen W920V ging WLAN 802.11n nie überhaupt nicht niemals. Selbst der Anruf bei der Telekom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich soll eben weiter mit 802.11g ins Netz gehen. Nachdem ich dem Herrn am Telefon erklärt habe das seine erste Idee einfach auf Mixed bgn, das Gerät sucht sich automatisch das beste heraus, mir immer noch nichts bringen würde wenn einfach 802.11n nie jemals funktioniert hat. Gott sei dank war ich diesmal so Schlau und habe das Gerät nur gemietet. Knapp 200€ für absoluten Schrott ... ne danke. 

Beim Speedport W700V stieg das WLAN komplett aus. Beim W701V ging kein Netzwerkport mehr. Und beim ... 500er irgendwas brach das ganze System zusammen wenn ich über mein altes Euroset Telefon telefonieren wollte. Und irgendwie ... ich hatte übers Speedport Gerät in allen MOdellen jedes mal eine so derb miese Telefonqualität dass ich immer direkt übern Splitter ging. Nie übers Speedport.


----------



## EddyEdik (31. August 2013)

Ja so gings mir auch hatte früher sone 7xx möhre ist auch andauernd abgeschmiert.
Gut das ich den 921v auch nur gemietet habe der kommt Montag direkt zurück -.-!
Der 921 stürzt auch komplett ab sobald ich versuche mein note 2 damit zu verbinden.
Und das dollste daran ist ja das der ne extra Einladung braucht zum Starten (da kann man sich erstmal ne Tasse Kaffee holen).

Nie wieder so einen Schrott. 
Wer wagt es sich überhaupt so etwas herzustellen ?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (31. August 2013)

Mir wollte mal jemand weiß machen die kämen von AVM (also die "Macher" der FritzBoxen). Hab ich kurzerhand als Verrückt erklärt und seit dem habe ich ihn nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## Tommi1 (31. August 2013)

Hatte das Problem auch. Hatte erst das 504 (öffters abgeschmiert), dann das 723 (öffters abgeschmierte), dann das 921 (öffters abgeschmiert und kein WLan Möglich), dann wieder das 721 (kannst Dir ja denken was mit dem war).
Dann hab ich mir ne Fritzbox gekauft und seitdem läuft die wie geschmiert.
Keine Abbrüche mehr, WLan funktioniert einwadfrei.

Möchte gar nicht mehr den T-Schrott.


----------



## chrizzz09 (31. August 2013)

Also ich hab den W921V seit November/Dezember letzten Jahres und hatte kein einziges Problem bisher, keine Abstürze , keine Probleme mit dem WLAN , selbst volle Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit in n-Standart erreiche ich in den Neben- und Unterzimmern. 

Benutze einen alten Pc , Laptop , MacBook und iphone 5, bei allen ging es bisher problemlos. 

War zuerst auch ziemlich skeptisch , da ich von so vielen Problemen mit dem Router in den Telekom-Foren gelesen habe , aber da ich ihn ja mieten würde , wäre es kein Problem ihn zurückzugeben , falls den etwas nicht laufen würde. 

Schein wohl Glück bei dem Gerät gehabt zu haben , wenn ich hier lese was alles so schief läuft.


----------



## EddyEdik (31. August 2013)

Ja dann drück ich dir die Daumen das es so bleibt .
Genauso war es bei mir früher auch: FritzBox gekauft lief 2 Jahre einwandfrei.
Dann kommt der Hammer: wir stellen ihren Anschluss auf IP dings bums um.
Ok... Sie brauchen einen neuen Router 

zu *Idefix Windhund*
Das stimmt einige Telekom Karren werden von den AVM Typen hergestellt.
Die Zeiten sind aber vorbei, da konnte man die Mistdinger noch "Fritzen".

Jetzt ist das einfach nurnoch sche** Hardware mit noch schlechterer Software


----------



## Idefix Windhund (31. August 2013)

Jetzt bin ich bei Kabel BW, hab eine FritzBox 6340 Cable, und die gebe ich nicht mehr wieder her. Auch der klassische Telefonanschluss kann mir gestohlen bleiben. Könnten Sie auch aus dem Haus reißen, ich würde nichts vermissen.


----------



## EddyEdik (31. August 2013)

Ja das hätte ich auch am liebsten leider haben wir kein Kabelanschluss

Edit: Kündigung ist raus. 
Das wars liebe Dreckskom, die Kiste hat heute Nacht ihren Dienst komplett eingestellt.
Jetzt habe ich Internet via Handy 1A sach ich euch aber


----------



## TheNeon26 (2. September 2013)

Ich weiß garnicht was ihr alle gegen die Speedport Kisten habt, sie sind zwar nicht die besten aber meiner hatte noch nie nen "ernsthaftes" Problem  Ich musste ihn zwar manchmal neu starten aber naja.


----------



## EddyEdik (2. September 2013)

Die sind einfach nur zum kotzen.

Ich glaube 90% der Produzuierten Apparate sind Hardwareschrott.
Und 100% sind Softwareschrott.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (2. September 2013)

TheNeon26 schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht was ihr alle gegen die Speedport Kisten habt, sie sind zwar nicht die besten aber meiner hatte noch nie nen "ernsthaftes" Problem  Ich musste ihn zwar manchmal neu starten aber naja.


 
Kann ich nur bestätigen... hatte mit den Teilen noch nie solche Probleme gehabt. Ab und zu mal neugestartet, danach ging er wieder tedellos. Ist im Jahr vielleicht 1-2 Mal aufgetreten und das wars.

@Idefix Windhund: du wirst es nicht glauben aber tatsächlich gab es mal eine Serie die vom AVM produziert wurde. Hab jetzt zwar keine direkte quelle wo es am besten beschrieben steht, aber es gibt genügend leute die auf die SPeedport´s die firmware von einer fritzbox draufgepackt haben. Aber dazu wird man im internet genügend finden, die meine aussage bestätigen.


----------



## Tommi1 (2. September 2013)

Ich musste meine Speedports fast immer 1 mal im Monat neu starten.

Und jedesmal,wenn man mal dringend ins netzt musste, ist die Verbindung abgebrochen geschweige denn, wenn man mal was wichtiges runter zu laden hatte.

Völlig unzuverlässig die Kisten.
Gab ja auch zwei Hersteller.


----------



## EddyEdik (2. September 2013)

Ja arcadyan ist einer davon.

AVM hat folgende Hergestellt: W920V, W900v, W722v,W721v.....
Quelle: Speedport

Steht weiter unten


----------



## Tommi1 (2. September 2013)

Das erklärt einiges.

Hatte die 504 (Arcadyan), die 723 Typ B (Arcadyan) und die 921 (Arcadyan).

Ich denke mal, wenn die die 723 Typ A (Huawei) gehabt hätte, wäre einiges anders gelaufen.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (2. September 2013)

Ich glaub es gab sogar mehr... Huawei und dann noch ein anderer... bei den etwas älteren hatte  sogar noch siemens seine finger im spiel.


----------



## EddyEdik (2. September 2013)

Ja die können sich auch nicht entscheiden.
Ich bleibe meiner FritzBox treu.
Die hatte noch nie Probleme oder musste die noch nie neu-starten.


----------

